
Sharing Money Shouldn’t Be Hard. Introducing Braid - inmygarage
https://medium.com/@ap_8218/sharing-money-shouldnt-be-hard-introducing-braid-e86d0ffdc52a
======
andrewacove
This sounds perfect for my burning man camp. Now we won't have to sit at the
pepper mill debating how to split things fairly.

------
inmygarage
Hey all -- Co-founder of Braid here. I'm a YC alum (S2010). Excited to share
Braid w/everyone today.

We are building a group account with a debit card and permissions. It
eliminates the need to track expenses after-the-fact (no more spreadsheets)
and hopefully makes shared spending easier. The only product for this
currently is a joint bank account, but that’s not ideal for a bunch of
reasons. In the app, you can set permissions to specify who can spend the
money and how, and use the unique account/routing numbers and virtual cards to
pay for shared expenses.

Some usage we've seen so far from early users: -Couples using it as a
lightweight joint account -Roommates using it as a house account -Sharing
money with family members as a way to help/support everyday expenses -Divorced
co-parents who share childcare expenses -Social envelope budgeting

The product is totally free. U.S. only for now. Would love to hear your
feedback.

------
jaren
I am on the west coast and my parents are in south.

When the pandemic hit, braid made it really seamless to ensure she had last
minute spending money for the expensive and unexpected trips to the doctor,
groceries, and gas station.

Momma dukes loves the in app chat too.

